# Bamma 16



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Ariel Helwani just posted the exclusive news on MMA Fighting http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/6/4/5779970/paul-daley-to-headline-bamma-16-in-september

More details to follow tomorrow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Paul Daley-Eddy Ellis surely?!


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

There should be news being released imminently about Paul's opponent. I can also confirm the event is being held at Victoria Warehouse, in Manchester with tickets going on sale on Monday.

So come on people give me your thoughts on what match ups you would like to see.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think you guys are gaining a lot of traction. I'd recommend 
looking into doing a co-op with WSOF or mid tiered orgs who are interested in cross promoting. Otherwise rather than book state side or countries far off (plane tix + accomodations + work permits would be cost prohibitive)...maybe look into Aussie talent to make it a UK vs Aussie thing. Too bad you guys didn't get Connor early on cuz that would be a huge selling point for you guys. But I think there's enough UK talent now, unfortunately I just don't know enough. 

I have the answer for you. 

Paul Daley vs Melvin Manhoef


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> There should be news being released imminently about Paul's opponent. I can also confirm the event is being held at Victoria Warehouse, in Manchester with tickets going on sale on Monday.
> 
> So come on people give me your thoughts on what match ups you would like to see.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see this:

Paul Daley vs. Eddy Ellis, if Ellis is still unavailable then what I'd really love to see is; *Paul Daley vs. Melvin Manhoef*.

That would be absolute fireworks and is one of the very few times you can genuinely say that Paul Daley is going into the fight with a genuine chance of being knocked out himself, cons would be of course that would this happen Paul would lose some stock whilst he still has another fight on his deal. The MMA world would watch BAMMA for this fight though.

Looking at past BAMMA events there aren't a huge selection of Welterweight ready to take on Paul Daley so for this reason If it's not Eddy Ellis BAMMA will surely bring in a promotional debutant.

Other Main Card:

The two French champions DuQuesnoy and Barnaoui are both exciting prospects and whilst we've seen the former in the last two BAMMA's we've not seen Barnaoui since #14.

*Mansour Barnaoui vs. Tim Radcliffe*, I have a sneaking suspicion this might be the one, but Andrew Winner would also be an excellent fight for either of the afore mentioned.

or

*Tom DuQuesnoy vs. Ashleigh Grimshaw*, I suspect we might see this at #17 or FN#3 but It makes a lot of sense, Grimshaws on a tear and DuQuesnoy has boundless potential.

*Jason Jones vs. Anthony Rea*, There's a genuine lack of LHW talent in the UK, Iain Martell is seemingly going to 185, Peter Irving _recently_ fought at LHW but was traditionally smaller so I've went with former BAMMA fighter Anthony Rea.

I suspect we won't be seeing Colin Fletcher or Ryan Scope as they've got fights lined up but I'd be interested in seeing: Leon Edwards and Andy Craven.

:thumb02:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Right let me put this to rest early. Daley won't fight Manhoef as they are close friends and sometimes training. Partners.

Ellis isn't ready to return so I'll leave that out there too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Right let me put this to rest early. Daley won't fight Manhoef as they are close friends and sometimes training. Partners.
> 
> Ellis isn't ready to return so I'll leave that out there too.
> 
> ...


Should make them an offer they can refuse or not. 

Well, there's always Marvin Eastman at a catch weight. I would have mentioned Cyborg, but looks like he's retired. 

The key is finding those veteran fighters who still have a name, but are in the tail end of their careers. You don't want to keep throwing C level fighters against Daley who is UFC caliber. Complete waste of his talent. 
Most organizations put on very lopsided fights. Half were first round finishes in the last card I think four KOs. 

Denis Kang catch weight. 

Oh I just thought of an out of the box one. 

KARO "THE HEAT" PARISYAN, but looks like he's with Bellator.

Ryan Ford who's won six in a row including Karo although I thought Karo won.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Arish or Scope might be interesting guys to put in there for him. Would either go down as a typical fight or one of them would get a enormous boost to their career by coming over with an upset. Yakovlev was propelled to a UFC fight for his win over Daley. Not a ton of big name choices with WW now being UFC best and deepest division. Gotta start making stars out of the young sharks.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Arish or Scope might be interesting guys to put in there for him. Would either go down as a typical fight or one of them would get a enormous boost to their career by coming over with an upset. Yakovlev was propelled to a UFC fight for his win over Daley. Not a ton of big name choices with WW now being UFC best and deepest division. Gotta start making stars out of the young sharks.


Ryan Scope has a fight in August, plus you'd be derailing arguably the UK best prospect, that should never never happen.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Scope is injured once more and he's not ready for someone of Daley's level yet. On a side note, Parisiyan was Daley's original opponent at B14 but he pulled out just before we announced, Ryan Ford is contracted to WSOF Canada, and I don't think even the UFC have the money required to put on Daley/Manhoef. Plus if Daley says no that's the end of it, trust me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Any plans for Women in BAMMA?

I understand CWFC seem to have a solid roster of 29 Women, but didn't know if BAMMA have plans for that?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Scope is injured once more and he's not ready for someone of Daley's level yet. On a side note, Parisiyan was Daley's original opponent at B14 but he pulled out just before we announced, Ryan Ford is contracted to WSOF Canada, and I don't think even the UFC have the money required to put on Daley/Manhoef. Plus if Daley says no that's the end of it, trust me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Ah...that's interesting at least I havn't lost my touch on match making. Watching them put matches together was interesting especially if you're on a budget which means pretty much every org on the planet except for UFC.

WSOF Canada isn't doing much. Might be worth looking into it if they're interested in co-oping or at least seeing when some of their contracts are up. 

See the thing with most orgs...they're at the whim of the UFC cutting talent then everyone has to fight over the piece of the pie. Paul Daley happens to be local, has name value, and is actually UFC caliber which is very unique. He just needs a compelling match up otherwise it's just a regular exhibition.

Who's putting on Walter Gahadza vs Ryan Scope. That should be a big one. 

Man you're making me dig here. Maybe Darren Till namely because he's local, but he's undefeated even though they're all no namers, BUT he has a strong striking background. I'd put him as an alternate if some of the bigger names aren't available.

What's your budget...

ROFLZ...it's right under our nose. Go grab JASON HIGH. Although originally a WW he dropped for his last fight, he can bounce back up to WW especially for a crack at Paul Daley.

I bet Jason will be chomping at the bit and will take any offer at this point.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

I should correct my last post, Parisyan was slated for Wallhead not Daley.

Also, Walters camp have said they are now not interested in the Scope fight after it not happening for a third time. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I have two ideas:

*Paul Daley*: Brian Foster, has UFC fights, has also fought in the UK before (CWFC in 2011) on a four fight winning streak and would actually be an excellent challenge for Daley.

*Tom DuQuesnoy or Mansour Baranoui*: Pablo Garza, can fight between 135 and 155, went 3-3 in the UFC, is currently based and living in Norway.

:thumb03:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Brian Foster was actually my suggestion at the office, however as it's now been announced by Ariel Helwani, Mr. Daley is facing Igor Fernandes a Brazillian Anaconda Choke specialist who is on a 6 fight win streak, who last beat Rudy Bears a fighter who Daley also beat during his time with Bellator.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The official news: http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/06/17/semtex-vs-chatubhina-to-headline-bamma-16


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

https://twitter.com/edarthurmma/status/474951508253868032/photo/1

Ed Arthur looking more than just a bit like Nick Diaz...


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

2 more matches announced for BAMMA 16 yesterday

BAMMA World Featherweight Title
Tom "Firekid" DuQuesnoy (c) Vs. Ashleigh "Cruiser" Grimshaw

BAMMA Lonsdale British Welter Weight Title
Leon "Rocky" Edwards (c) Vs. Shaun "The Disgrace" Taylor

Both will be Fireworks Shaun Taylor has signed a multi fight deal too


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Very good addition, do you think we can anticipate anymore title bouts for 16?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

TUFs Mike Wootten Vs. Antoine Gallinaro

& Paul Reed Vs. Shay Walsh have now been added to the BAMMA 16 Lineup


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

So just as we thought it was all sorted a couple of injuris have changed things up somewhat.

The Card now looks like this. 
BAMMA 16 FIGHT CARD

Professional fights

WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
PAUL 'SEMTEX' DALEY VS. MARINHO MOREIRA DA ROCHA 

BAMMA WORLD FEATHERWEIGHT TITLE BOUT
TOM DUQUESNOY VS. ASHLEIGH GRIMSHAW

BAMMA LONSDALE BRITISH WELTERWEIGHT TITLE BOUT
LEON EDWARDS VS. SHAUN TAYLOR

BANTAMWEIGHT BOUT
MIKE WOOTTEN VS. ANTOINE GALLINARO

FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT

SHAY WALSH VS. PAUL REED



LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT

ALEXEI ROBERTS VS. JACK GRANT



LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT

JEFFERSON GEORGE VS. MARC DIAKIESE


FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT

ANDY CRAVEN VS. GREG SEVERS


MIDDLEWEIGHT BOUT

ROGGY LAWSON VS. ANDY DE VENT 



FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT

ANTHONY PHILLIPS VS. MIKE GRUNDY


WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
JAMES BRAY VS. SAM FERGUSON

Amateur Fights

FLYWEIGHT AMATEUR BOUT  

CALLUM MCVAY VS. OJAVONNE MORRISON 



LIGHTWEIGHT AMATEUR BOUT 

JOE NARAYNSINGH VS. TIM BARNETT 



FEATHERWEIGHT AMATEUR BOUT 

ROB ZABITIS VS. JAMES WINSTANLEY 



FEATHERWEIGHT AMATEUR BOUT 

LARS ATKINS VS. JASON PETERSON 



WELTERWEIGHT AMATEUR BOUT 
LLOYD GELLATLY VS. ALEX COSSEY 

We did have Mansour Barnaoui defending the LW Title but he's injured and that fight will be moved to BAMMA 17 in Dec most likely.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

So in case you missed it here are the full results.
http://bamma.com/news/2014/09/14/bamma-16-review-results

Also, we trialeed a new tech toy called Grabyo. It was the same thing they used at the FIFA world cup and Wimbledon this year that when something happened they then 'grabbed' the clip and placed it into social media streams. We are the first MMA org worldwide to have used this:

The Daley KO: grabyo.com/g/v/4rqFuPuLfkG 

The worst nut shot ever in a MMA fight grabyo.com/g/v/KHwHchkxKOl 

And the guy you all need to pay close attention too Leon 'Rocky' Edwards grabyo.com/g/v/KdZ1L0LG17r


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

That nut shot was brutal!!!


How gassed was daleys oponent?


----------

